# Highland Park Signatory Bottling, Mac's Malts #2



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Second of the crash lost reruns:

Highland Park Un-Chill filtered bottling by Signatory, Distilled on 29th May 1990, bottled on 19th September 2003, Cask no. 5111, Bottle 230 of 339, 46 ABV (92 Proof) 750 ml bottle, available for in the neighborhood of $40-45.

My first ever independant bottled scotch, so I figured might as well go with one that I like the official bottlings of. Highland Park has the distinction of being the northernmost distillery in Scotland, located on the island of Orkney. Although this is soon to change.

The color is a very pale yellow, almost like a sauvignon blanc would be. Nose is smoky and heathery, very appetizing. Body is medium to full and very smooth, Palate is powerfully smoky at the start, and dry, mellowing to a delicious finish with hints of spice, heather and maltiness.

I gotta say, this is a very good one, and makes me definately in a mood to try more independant bottlings. There are more flavors than I can confidently identify in this malt, but whatever is there, its good.

So if ya can find it, this is a great scotch, if not, the official bottling of 12 yr. old is probably rather similar, it has been quite some time since I had it, but remember it making an impression. Until next time...

Slainte!

PaulMac


----------

